# Assembler <-> Disassembler



## Kaiser206 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich experementiere schon sehr lange mit Assembler und hab folgendes Problem:
ich brauche eine Möglichkeit ein beliebiges kleines programm zu einer gültigen .asm datei zu konvertieren und diese dann wieder in eine exe umzuwandeln. Also praktisch eine assemblierbare .asm datei aus einer exe zu erzeugen.

Kennt jemand zufällig passende Programme?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kaiser206 (7. Mai 2007)

kommt schon, so schwer kann die frage doch nicht gewesen sein ):


----------



## deepthroat (9. Mai 2007)

Hi.





Kaiser206 hat gesagt.:


> kommt schon, so schwer kann die frage doch nicht gewesen sein ):


War sie auch nicht. Da es aber reicht in eine Suchmaschine den Begriff "disassembler" einzugeben hat keiner geantwortet.

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone5/cat460/index.htm

Gruß


----------



## Kaiser206 (30. Dezember 2007)

darauf wäre ich jetzt ja GARNICHT gekommen...

der Schwerpunkt liegt auf "...eine gültige asm datei...".

Ich habe ja keine Probleme eine datei zu disassemblieren, aber andersrum geht es nicht mehr. Und genau das war ja auch meine Frage.


----------

